# Cleaning Water Supply



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Good morning,

Running a Fracino Contempo Dual Fuel with filter fed from water containers via Sureflow and Fracino high pressure pump.

I have a routine for sterilising the containers and tubing using Puriclean and to date no adverse effect such as tainting water taste etc. But I've been wary of running this though the pumps and coffee machine itself leaving a potential weakness in my system.

What do other do for ensuring full water path is sterilised.

Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The water temperature in the Boiler & HX pipework kills off any bugs which may get into the Fracino. Your water filter setup should also ensure "clean" water for the Fracino.

A hard water supply with an inline ion-exchange softening cartridge system will filter out bugs etc.

A soft water supply just needs a carbon block (1 micron) cartridge system to filter out any bugs....

May also be worth chatting to Fracino Technical in Birmingham for their advice....


----------



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Many thanks esspressotechno for taking the time to respond and for the info, there's been quite the debate raging in our household for the last couple of days. That is very reassuring and as our containers and pipework are clean there should be no danger to customers. The filter is a 10 litre CTU but I'm not actually sure of the micron rating. I will contact Fracino as you suggested, have spoke to Environment Officer in Falkirk (we're in Bo'ness btw) and he was helpful without having all the answers.

Cheers.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Bo'ness water will be soft, so a carbon block 1 micron system should be OK.

(1 micron carbon spec. will stop all these little water bugs that can cause stomach upsets...)


----------

